# Rv heating help



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2018)

I searched but didn't find what im looking for. Some background..my wife and I are gonna start to build on some family farmland here shortly. We have an older Chevy Winnebago rv that we use for camping trips. My thought is to take it to the farm and set it up and this will allow us to work on weekends and spend the night. But starting now the night will be chilly or downright cold in there lol. What are yalls recommendations on heat? It has no propane furnace and only the Coleman ac unit not both. I plan on taking a portable genny with us to plug the rv into. Will space heaters work? Also our 7 month son will be with us so he needs some heat. Thanks guys!


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Oct 22, 2018)

Was gonna say kerosene until i saw the part about your baby. Probably electric space heaters. Maybe use a box fan to keep everything circulating. Keep doors closed and you should be good.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 22, 2018)

I used one of those oil filled radiator type when I traveled for work as a Industrial construction superintendent for a number of years in 33' Airstream. I believe I would go ahead with temporary power. You are gona need it anyways.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2018)

I met with the engineer from power co last week he said they cant run temp unless I have a foundation started or partially up so we have to get started on the grading for all that. So my only options now are electrical or my mr buddy propane heater I use for hunting. Im just really iffy on any gas/propane stuff bec I just don't trust em enough to sleep with them going but that's just me. I do however have several small office style elec heaters. Ive read where they can be a fire hazard though in a rv.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 22, 2018)

What about a catalytic propane heater. I think they are safe and even rated for rv's and travel trailers. I think Mr. Heater makes one as well as others;

https://www.amazon.com/Camco-57351-Olympian-Wave-8-Catalytic/dp/B000BUV1RK?th=1

https://www.campingworld.com/olympian-wave-8-catalytic-safety-heater


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

I've gotta ceramic heater by Lasko that works well,,,,


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 22, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> I met with the engineer from power co last week he said they cant run temp unless I have a foundation started or partially up so we have to get started on the grading for all that. So my only options now are electrical or my mr buddy propane heater I use for hunting. Im just really iffy on any gas/propane stuff bec I just don't trust em enough to sleep with them going but that's just me. I do however have several small office style elec heaters. Ive read where they can be a fire hazard though in a rv.



I don't see where the small ceramic electric space heaters would be a fire hazard. We had one for our pop-up and it had a plastic grill. Those are a bit safer around children.
I'm not sure if one of those would be enough heat for an rv. Might need two which would be around 26 amps.

Wake up and cook a big breakfast that requires using all the burners!


----------



## transfixer (Oct 22, 2018)

I use a buddy heater with a propane hose run through the wall of my camper to an outside 20lb tank, I crack a couple of upper windows just to be safe,  but I've been using it for a couple years with no issues, no headache in the morning, no problems,  I also have a carbon monoxide detector mounted on the wall about 4ft off the floor just for peace of mind .   I would probably be a little hesitant though since you will have the baby with you,  although if you have a couple of carbon monoxide detectors and crack a couple of windows I believe it would be fine ?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a detector plus the rv is so old I doubt we’d have to crack windows prolly has a few natural draft vents ha! Thanks for all the info and help. I was leaning towards elec heater but I had read an article or two saying they’ll burn the recepticals and cause a fire. I knew there’d be experts here!


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

Our ceramic on high is about 1200 watts,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Oct 22, 2018)

Some solar panels,a battery and a 12 volt heating pad will keep the bed warm.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2018)

Solar panels was an option when we first bought the rv but have since steered away from them. We are on shore power 95% of the time when we use it. Just don't have it up at the farm yet. I also got us a sun heated water bag shower I hope it works decent nothing worse than a cold shower imo.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 22, 2018)

One of these from Northern tool, I have one of these in my camper with a BBQ grill type tank. Will keep you warm, I never have to turn mine up more than half way on the thermostat to keep warm. One tank lasts me the whole deer season too.

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200664866_200664866


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2018)

I have the


SouthPaw Draw said:


> One of these from Northern tool, I have one of these in my camper with a BBQ grill type tank. Will keep you warm, I never have to turn mine up more than half way on the thermostat to keep warm. One tank lasts me the whole deer season too.
> 
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200664866_200664866



Yeah like I said I have a Mr Buddy one I use hunting that may be an option just kinda iffy about propane in there with our baby. Not for fire hazards but for I don't wanna go to sleep and not wake up lol. Ive saw where ppl sit the main tank otside and run the hose inside to the heater.

Whichever yall use how do yall set them up? on a table in the floor? Setup with a fan behind them? I wanna get maximum effect if we go electric.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 22, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> I have the
> 
> 
> Yeah like I said I have a Mr Buddy one I use hunting that may be an option just kinda iffy about propane in there with our baby. Not for fire hazards but for I don't wanna go to sleep and not wake up lol. Ive saw where ppl sit the main tank otside and run the hose inside to the heater.
> ...


The ceramic one we have is temp controlled or high or low Fan,knock over protected,,,,


----------



## Buck70 (Oct 22, 2018)

I had a 26 ft travel travel set up at a hunting for over 8 years that only had an electric space heater for heat. I have slept in it when it was 16 degrees and it was quite warm.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 22, 2018)

Shoot yeah thanks for all the help fellas. I’m working on tuning up the 5500 generator this week and I’ll test it out here at home before we head up this weekend.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 22, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't see where the small ceramic electric space heaters would be a fire hazard. We had one for our pop-up and it had a plastic grill. Those are a bit safer around children.
> I'm not sure if one of those would be enough heat for an rv. Might need two which would be around 26 amps.
> 
> Wake up and cook a big breakfast that requires using all the burners!



Plenty for a Rv and very safe. Most have temperature settings on them. Breakfast is always good!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 23, 2018)

The heater I have from Northern Tool has a low oxygen/Co2 sensor to shut it off if detected. I have a 10 Ft. propane hose with a inline regulator that I run outside of the camper to the tanks. I don't recommend having the tank inside the camper.


----------



## Cmp1 (Oct 23, 2018)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> The heater I have from Northern Tool has a low oxygen/Co2 sensor to shut it off if detected. I have a 10 Ft. propane hose with a inline regulator that I run outside of the camper to the tanks. I don't recommend having the tank inside the camper.


Do you ever get smells from it?the ones I've been around always smelled of propane,,,,wouldn't be too bad in a larger area,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Oct 24, 2018)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> The heater I have from Northern Tool has a low oxygen/Co2 sensor to shut it off if detected. I have a 10 Ft. propane hose with a inline regulator that I run outside of the camper to the tanks. I don't recommend having the tank inside the camper.



That's the way my Big Buddy heater is


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 26, 2018)

No I have never had a problem with that, I use a battery powered fan too to circulate the air inside.


----------



## JBeck (Oct 27, 2018)

I heated a 24' camper for many years at camp with an electric heater. I kept it set at 60 deg and it would cycle off most of the time. When the temp was in the teens it struggled. Add an electric blanket and you will be most comfy. A 1500 watt heater is rated at 12.5 amps so consider that with your generator.


----------



## TimBray (Oct 27, 2018)

When my wife and I were full-time RVers ( April '12- May '18) in our 31' 5th wheel (one slide-out) we used one big heater (1500w) in the living room and a small 1000w  in the hall outside the bathroom (bathroom door open as the wife hates a cold toilet seat   ). Never used the factory furnace other than to run it a little while a couple times a winter just to make sure it worked in case of an emergency. Electricity was free but propane wasn't. 
Stayed very comfy even on the coldest days.
One thing to consider about electric heaters is the noise from the generator. If you go that route, I would consider buiding a box for it to muffle it down. Youtube has a bunch of plans for doing that.


----------



## WayneB (Oct 28, 2018)

a Mr. Buddy heater will only run +/- 12 hours at high settings on a 20 # cylinder.
Winnebago MH's were actually designed to run engine heat to supply heat to the coach on 28 ft and less coaches. I would seriously consider a freeze plug block heater, and a recirculating pump on the heater hose side, and a remote start for the engine. Freeze plug should keep coolant in the 60's with the occasional run to operating temp to really knock the chill off. Pump will provide for heat for a couple hours at diminishing amounts, provided you keep the fan running. 
Arduino trickery could result in auto start, low voltage start, a run timer to temp or voltage, etc. 

As far as the statement you can't get temp power without a foundation, I've been building over 30 years and never once heard such. You may need a permit, but I've never been outright refused a temp service anywhere unless they had to run a good bit of line and poles and wanted paid first.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Oct 31, 2018)

I would recommend a small 600 watt ceramic heater. That will keep things comfortable most of the time. Have a mr buddy to take the edge off only while your awake and when needed. 

Your power source is a way bigger issue than heating IMO.


----------



## jackthehunter (Nov 13, 2018)

Another vote for ceramic heater. We have 2 different ceramic style heaters in our rv we use when camping in colder weather. One for sleeping area and second - for kitchen. Also they're quite harmless, which is good since your kid will be with you.

Try to avoid any type of electric heater with a glowing red element. It's a pure fire hazard. I have had several fail on me over the years


----------

